# Bug in the forum



## MediaMills (Jul 4, 2002)

I have noticed that when I'm reading the forums, I read the threads one by one, going to the "last unread post" in each one. After I read the last thread that shows new posts in it and return to the "Threads" page, two threads, always back to back, will be showing new posts...but there aren't any.
Let's say that thread 3 and 4 are showing new posts. I re-read thread 3 and go back to the main threads page but now threads 4 and 5 are showing new posts. If I read thread 4 and return, now 5 and 6 are showing new posts...

Is this a PHP problem? I can't seem to "clear the board" of new posts.

Just letting you know. I'm running IE 6 with all patches on W2KPro.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I always us the "Mark All Forums Read" on the main Index page and that does the job for me.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks MediaMills. It is a known bug in VBulletin that hasn't been fixed yet. It basically has to do with cookies and how much information they can hold. 

If you browse most or all the forums, the best way is to use the "view new posts" link at the top of the main forum page. This shows you a listing of all threads with new posts. 

After working your way down the list, do a quick refresh to see if there is anything new since you started reading (threads with new messages will appear at the top of the list). If nothing new to read, click on "mark all forums read" at the bottom of the page. This will clear all the cookies and start you from scratch.

Another way is after reading the forums, do nothing. The cookies will clear after 30 minutes of inactivity.

Hope this helps.


----------

